

Addicted to Learning? Hardcore MOOC Students Race to Pass Courses - jeffyoung
http://chronicle.com/article/What-Professors-Can-Learn-From/139367/
Hundreds of people are spending 20 or 30 hours a week just taking free Massive Open Online Courses, or MOOCs. They're not looking for credit, just a challenge of learning. This Chronicle of Higher Ed story looks at whether these MOOC addicts think they're learning as much as they would in a traditional college course.
======
ekm2
I dont know if it is just me,but i do not feel like i have really understood a
subject after taking an online class.Only hitting the books on my own gives me
that kind of confidence.

